# Penn 105cs



## ablaze4god (Jul 13, 2014)

Picked up a Penn 105cs at a garage sale for $5. It was all froze up so I figured I'd take a gamble. Got it unstuck, but the main gear assembly is shot. Its a discontinued part. Any ideas or suggestions. I know the reel isnt worth much, but I hate to just throw it away. Help please!


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

have you checked mikes reel repair? its on the internet you can always check ebay for someone selling one for parts/scraps


----------



## ablaze4god (Jul 13, 2014)

Checked both. No luck.


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Have you checked with pompano Joe or ocean master ( Keith ) ? If it's available either one of these guys can help you out. 
Joe-850-516-2409
Keith-850-712-1650


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Just about everything is available except the main gear.


----------



## ablaze4god (Jul 13, 2014)

Ocean master - that's what I found in my search. I little bummed. Seemed like it could've been a decent backup


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Joe took my 105 and put carbon drag washers and a big handle and it's sweet .


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Don't give up yet. I'm still looking..


----------



## ablaze4god (Jul 13, 2014)

Ocean Master- Thanks man. I'm holding on to the reel. I figure something will come up. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

while we are on the subject of older penn reels and not to hijack your thread. but anyone know where i can find an old but good condition penn 714z? would love to have a little classic ultralite


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I've got some 103 and 104 parts reels, but no 105s. Also checked South Western Parts and Service...no luck there either. Bob Vandewalle may have the part, but it would likely be in a box of Penn gears. You'd have to take the old gear by and match it up by sight. PM me if you'd like his number. I've had good results with Bob when I couldn't find parts anywhere else.

Here's a custom 105 I did a couple of years ago...similar to the one Spooney mentioned. Don't remember who got this one, but would love to know how it held up.


----------



## ablaze4god (Jul 13, 2014)

Pompano Joe - the gear literally shattered into several pieces. I wish it was still usable to find another gear. Thanks for the info and for helping my search.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Pot metal gears...that's why they were inexpensive!

Don't give up. I'll pull a 104 gear and see if Bob has anything. Ed up on Robinson Point Road would be another local possibility. He's the guy that post the big fishing tackle sale occasionally on Craig's List.


----------



## ablaze4god (Jul 13, 2014)

I live in Fairhope so I'm not familiar with the area. I don't mind traveling I just don't go that way too often.


----------

